# vr engine bay pics...lets see 'em



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

show off your vr


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

looking fo anything in particular?


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

der_Architekt said:


> looking fo anything in particular?


 looking to see engine bay shots...particularly air intake setups


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

2.Quick said:


>


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## yakuzaracer (Mar 18, 2009)

dont worry i got an custom induction kit on now....lol:laugh:


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

20Cabrio01 said:


> particularly air intake setups


 mine.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

this 










in this


----------



## yakuzaracer (Mar 18, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> this


 try moving your filter, you'll gain some hp


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

looks good but that filter must be sucking some major hot air off the exhaust manifolds on that motor. Hows that neck filler ? ever haf air bubble issues ?


----------



## BigTurboAudi (Mar 20, 2010)

good lookin stuff..keep em comin


----------



## BigTurboAudi (Mar 20, 2010)

i see ppl are moving their batteries and their power steering reservoirs..i kno ppl put there battery in the trunk but where are they putting their power steering reservior? or are they just deleting it all together.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

2.quick said:


>


 SKEET! Skeet! Skeet!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

dawgpound said:


> looks good but that filter must be sucking some major hot air off the exhaust manifolds on that motor. Hows that neck filler ? ever haf air bubble issues ?


 there is no noticable difference with the filter being located there. 

motors been in the car for almost a year now, no issues with the inline filler since i added an overflow bottle


----------



## BigTurboAudi (Mar 20, 2010)

distributor VRs FTW!!!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

BigTurboAudi said:


> distributor VRs FTW!!!


----------



## BigTurboAudi (Mar 20, 2010)

that polished manifold looks amazing!


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

a little diffferent now but u get the idea..


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

BigTurboAudi said:


> good lookin stuff..keep em comin


 x2


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

I really really really want a clear coolant bottle. but here's how she sits now


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

2.Quick 

what did u use for ur tensioner? is that just paint? it looks amazing!


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

my car after ford coil install


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

my shi t box


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)




----------



## elmafioso052 (Aug 23, 2008)

DUB-YAH said:


>


sexy!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

BigTurboAudi said:


> i see ppl are moving their batteries and their power steering reservoirs..i kno ppl put there battery in the trunk but where are they putting their power steering reservior? or are they just deleting it all together.


Some people go with a corrado power steering reservoir, which is alot smaller and can go basically wherever you want it. Or, some guys just fill the lines with fluid and attach them, getting rid of the reservoir. Im not a big fan of that myself, but that's what it is.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This:









In this:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

nicobkn said:


> 2.Quick
> 
> what did u use for ur tensioner? is that just paint? it looks amazing!



Yep just Duplicolor aluminum paint, same used on the manifold between the polish :thumbup:

Its seriously tough paint i stand by it.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

euro4-DoOr said:


> my shi t box


I dont know why but i LOVE MKII Jettas on DE wheels, clean man.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Make pretty for the vortexers...











good girl, Ginger.


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

this is mrs.vortexpert's whip


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

vortexpert. said:


> this is mrs.vortexpert's whip


Hows she liking that charger?


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

A shot from Wuste, nothing special


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

TaintedRide said:


> A shot from Wuste, nothing special


I cant believe i didnt make that show... :banghead: Next year....


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

2.Quick said:


> Hows she liking that charger?


works great, a little under powered for me, she thinks its good. thats why im building a vrt soon


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

vortexpert. said:


> works great, a little under powered for me, she thinks its good. thats why im building a vrt soon


Yeah i got to drive a few SC'd VR's before i built my car and wasn't impressed, thats why i went turbo on my build. But im sure our impressions on power are different than our "other halves." My girls scared driving my VRT and does everything she can to stay out of boost; but is fine driving her 1.8T i built for her.


----------



## elmafioso052 (Aug 23, 2008)

ive seen people relocate there coil pack does anyone have pics of one relocated?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

some have relocated theirs to the trashcan.


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

elmafioso052 said:


> ive seen people relocate there coil pack does anyone have pics of one relocated?


i wanted to relocate mine. 
There is a guy here that used to make them, got in touch with him but he never got back to me at the end.

I think it was $40 shipped for the plate


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Why do you want to relocate it? If it's about engine heat going to the pack, Verdict Motorsport now makes a phenolic plate and longer bolts kit to help insulate against heat. i just bought it and will have it on by tomorrow as I reassemble from fixing my timing problem.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

An old one..........


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

vr6pilot said:


> Why do you want to relocate it? If it's about engine heat going to the pack, Verdict Motorsport now makes a phenolic plate and longer bolts kit to help insulate against heat. i just bought it and will have it on by tomorrow as I reassemble from fixing my timing problem.


not at all, i wanted to run my wires under the the intake and shave the plastics that hold the wires for a cleaner look.


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## elmafioso052 (Aug 23, 2008)

nicobkn said:


> not at all, i wanted to run my wires under the the intake and shave the plastics that hold the wires for a cleaner look.


yeah that was what i wanted to do but idk how to go about that and i wanted to know about it and if there were any pics of it


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

mk3pete said:


>


hey pete are those strut tower reinforcements or something like that on your strut tower?


----------



## euro4-DoOr (Apr 9, 2004)

looks like the ends of a strut bar


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

just finished the mk3 rad mounting


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

GTI Jay said:


> hey pete are those strut tower reinforcements or something like that on your strut tower?


nah there just the brackets for the strut brace i took off for now


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

mk3pete said:


> nah there just the brackets for the strut brace i took off for now


oh i see haha.  cuz my strut towers are rusting to pieces and i thought u had the same problem as me and fixed it with some sort of reiforcement or something haha. im getting desperate to fix it


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

GTI Jay said:


> oh i see haha.  cuz my strut towers are rusting to pieces and i thought u had the same problem as me and fixed it with some sort of reiforcement or something haha. im getting desperate to fix it


sounds nasty... good luck with it


----------



## Eric-chapman (Mar 25, 2010)

i wish my engine bay was as good looking as any of these


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*VR's*

This









That


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


>


i like the sri...


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> This


...what size turbo, manifold, and downpipe setup are you using here? basically what did you fit back there and still use the stock intake manifold...


tia...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Gt35R with S cover/.70, t4 .82 hotside.
3.5" dp
4" intake
46mm wastegate
2" dump

It's a "tight" fit. :thumbup:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Gt35R with S cover/.70, t4 .82 hotside.
> 3.5" dp
> 4" intake
> 46mm wastegate
> ...


nice man :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Gt35R with S cover/.70, t4 .82 hotside.
> 3.5" dp
> 4" intake
> 46mm wastegate
> ...


...custom manifold? 

... nice setup... i am trying to piece together my build here pretty soon and was looking at trying to get a t4 60-1 .81 with an atp manifold and dp to fit with the stock intake...but i might just do the e-cover to gain some clearance...


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

mk4vrjtta said:


> nice man :thumbup::beer:


x2


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*3.5 inch DP??? *


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> *3.5 inch DP??? *


? :screwy: 

You are aware that a reduction in backpressure on a laggy turbine (i.e. larger trim & big housing) is a good thing? Hence why a lot of the Supras etc run a 4". There is no "rule" that 3" is the catch-all for all turbo setups. In general people are lazy and don't do their own research/experimentation so it is generally accepted that 3" is the way to go. 3" on this particular setup was OK but I don't want OK performance.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Takin' my post a lil' personal, are we?

Yes, 2.5 and 3 inch dp's are the norm so I was surprised, nay even _impressed_ that such a big dp was being run on your setup. I don't care if you run a sewer pipe.

You are aware that  is like "wow" and nothing at all like :screwy: and my post in general was like :thumbup: so don't go get all  or . Get yourself a :beer: and just .


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> Get yourself a :beer: and just .



Thanks buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## defprun (Aug 2, 2009)

The standard for the 3rd gen Rx7 guys is 4"-4.5" exhaust. I dont see why VR6s can't have the same diameter exhaust, shooting for the same horsepower with "technically" the same displacement.

Turbo of course.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

in a turbo setup all the back pressure is before the turbo so the exhaust size should be as free flowing as possible. you don't need back pressure from the exhaust like with a naturally aspirated setup because it does nothing for the car. the back pressure is already being produced buy the turbo.

why do you think people run 8" exhausts on turbo drag cars out the hood... cuz the exhaust doesnt effect performance on a turbo car in the way it would on a naturally aspirated car. as long as it flows enough to expend the exhaust gas freely there are really no restrictions.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

A turbo drag car isn't a daily driver and doesn't have to contend with noise ordinances nor cabin drone and therefore not a suitable nor relevant reference. Besides, I was simply observing that the guy with the 3.5" downpipe was running something you don't often see on a street tuned VR6. Nothing more.

This thread is turning into a clinic on exhaust tuning. Let's steer it back on course. IOW, more pics; less text.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

vr6pilot said:


> A turbo drag car isn't a daily driver and doesn't have to contend with noise ordinances nor cabin drone and therefore not a suitable nor relevant reference.


i was using that example to make the point that the exhaust part that runs under the car however long it may be doesn't have much to do with turbo car performance unless its further restricting exhaust flow. 

its different then a na setup which requires a certain amount of back pressure to make power.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Okay.

But...while we're nuggin' out the details. An NA car doesn't require "back pressure" as you put it. Common misconception. So to help make vortexers smarter than the average bear...

...the true tuning element in an NA exhaust setup is exhaust flow and velocity where the engineering target is to keep the spent gasses moving _outward_ rather than allowing them to slow, stop, or reverse direction even momentarily. Higher velocity exhaust movement is more resistant to such unwanted flow reversal and can even help pull the next burst of spent gases along. This is the design principal behind your typical header. On an NA engine, tuning the exhaust system usually means having a target rpm in mind where peak efficiency is desired. In small displacement engines, the target rpm range is usually higher where the engine needs to spin to make it's best power output but low-rpm power usually suffers. On large displacement engines, the torque band is so large that finding the sweet spot for exhaust tuning is much easier and tends to be biased lower in the rpm range. But anyway, exhaust gas velocity is higher with smaller diameter tubing. This works great in the lower rpm range where the gases are better scavenged by the collectors but as rpm rises and exhaust gas volume increases, the smaller diameter pipe becomes a restriction to flow and "top-end" performance suffers. Opening up the pipe to allow for better flow at high rpm reduces the velocity of the gases at lower rpm and can allow the unwanted stoppage or reversal of gas flow making it harder for the next exhaust pulse to exit the combustion chamber and certainly not helping it out. This can cause the car to run like poo in the rpm range where most of the 'daily' driving is done. This association between exhaust pipe size and engine behaviour leads many to think, in the simplest terms, that the engine is performing better due to the increase in back pressure.

Break for recess.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

you could have just told him to search for "scavenging effect" 

And I run a 3" on N/A for the haters. :laugh:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

He would have found nothing. Its "scavenging". I grow weary of this discussion. MOAR PICZ!!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

DUBZAK said:


> And I run a 3" on N/A for the haters. :laugh:


...quick review? im interested....


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)

I ran full 3" from the dowpipe back on my n/a motor went like a raped ape too


----------



## 95gtinewb (Oct 20, 2006)

A modest contribution...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice 'n clean. :thumbup:


----------



## Doze13 (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Sad I gotta jack someone else's pics to keep this thread going... this one's amost stock:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

here's another I just happened upon...


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


>


Is this pic from Motorstadt 7???


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

yup i came over from Ontario :beer:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

My engine bay as it sits right now, no idea why I left the plug wires in there. :screwy: They're out now though so its all good haha.










Theres been progress since then but its been minor...wiring harness is out of the way and all I need to do is undo the axles and downpipe from the cat and out she goes.


----------



## VixenUNBREAKABLE (Jun 23, 2008)

:thumbup: This thread.

Here's my turd... Battery relocation soon.


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

35R, schimmel, tail 4" inch exhaust. it does the job










in this


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*quadcammer32*

Real nice. How much boost your running? What is the spool like with the 4"?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Interesting one...


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

You can tell where I've been trollin'....


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

I know it's a little lacking right now, but just for kicks...... (check my sig for progress)


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Well, the OP wanted engine bay pics...didn't say nuthin about it having to have the engine innit. 

This is one sweet Mk3 under the bonnet! >>


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> You can tell where I've been trollin'....



Interesting, have not seen the MSD's relocated to the pass side before. :thumbup:


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Real nice. How much boost your running? What is the spool like with the 4"?


im only runnin 15lbs now. the car pulls HARD. it spools fine


----------



## boraspecvr6 (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

more today...


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

moar...


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Tidy...


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

bumpage


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

20Cabrio01 said:


> bumpage


Yeah, seriously. It's my favorite thread!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

First off, the beater car. Vortech V1, 3.0 liter 10:1 comp, Wiseco pistons, Eagle rods, DRC 268 cams, lightweight lifters, Bildon crank scraper, TT downpipes, ported manifolds, Snow water/meth, C2 42# software and injectors. 285whp at 10psi










The fun car, 2.9 liter Wossner 8.5:1 pistons, Bildon rods, Cat 256 cams, GT3582R 1.06AR, C2 manifold, C2 630cc PROMAF tune, Snow water/meth 577whp at 28psi.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

^nice

why not a mk3 valve cover on the turbo?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

More VR love FTW.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> ^nice
> 
> why not a mk3 valve cover on the turbo?


That is a MK3 valve cover. It has a Corrado valve cover on it now thats polished.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

ITs all for sale too... Check the link in my sig!


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Hard for me to follow up such an AWESOME looking engine bay like the one above, with my crappy, trashed one like mine.

Any hints, tips, or suggestions for cleaning my engine bay up would be thoroughly appreciated! I'm new to the world of VeeDub's. Always loved them though. I need to get my hands on a new wiring harness and a wiring diagram.

Bought the car like this back in Late April/Early May:










Haven't really done much other than dump the cheap Intake Filter and change out the Plugs and Wires:


----------



## VW92VR6 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Loving this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Better pic of the bay


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

vdubinn.....yer car is the shiz. much luv for that bay. rilly.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

All stock mk2vr6 that I built over the winter. Plan on cleaning it up, but I am just enjoying driving it daily.


----------



## oldschoolvw82 (Dec 19, 2007)

KubotaPowered said:


> Better pic of the bay


Is that intake manifold painted, or just really clean?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

uncle_scott said:


> All stock mk2vr6 that I built over the winter. Plan on cleaning it up, but I am just enjoying driving it daily.


wow, plug-n-play vr6 swap. :thumbup:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

oldschoolvw82 said:


> Is that intake manifold painted, or just really clean?


Just really clean. I need to take the plastics off and shoot them black again, Caterpillar yellow mix with red spark wires makes the engine bay look like a McDonald's happy meal.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

> makes the engine bay look like a McDonald's happy meal.


No lie. mama told me, "if you have nothing nice to say" so I didn't. Paint match the green maybe?


----------



## Heika (Aug 8, 2008)

My mk3 Golf vr6 syncro supercharged


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> No lie. mama told me, "if you have nothing nice to say" so I didn't. Paint match the green maybe?


They're just going to back to black, you know how that saying goes...
The block, oil pan and engine mounts are all Caterpillar yellow but it doesn't look good on top. I've been busy and lazy lately so painting engine trim has been last on my list of things to do.


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

vr6pilot said:


> vdubinn.....yer car is the shiz. much luv for that bay. rilly.


Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

some pretty nice stuff in here

allow me to play along:



















and one from a pro photographer









click the link in my sig to see the ""before" pics


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

that ^ turned out really well 

and murph, as always, looks amazing :beer:


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

thx steveO


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

messy as hell


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

steveo27 said:


> and murph, as always, looks amazing :beer:


Thank you Steve. Going down to OC for H2O weekend? May have a little gtg at my place Friday night.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:

ofcourse. i wouldnt miss H2O for anything. we got our place booked already n'at. were heading down thursday after work


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

IM me your number. I'll shoot you a call when I get down there. I'll be there Thursday to Monday again this year.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

d15nonvtec said:


> messy as hell


...is that the atp setup where they flip the turbo? what manifold and dp are you using?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

ATP manifold and custom downpipe

yes the turbo is flipped and clocked


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You get any drive-ability issues at all with the MAF that close to the compressor? I had a similar setup and it would backfire and stumble like a mofo until I move the MAF a good couple inches from the compressor. I also don't know what software you are running so that might be a variable.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

I have not had any drivability issues to date with the setup. I called C2 (running 42lb software) and they told me it should be no issue. I will, however, be moving the battery to the hatch area and I have a piece of 4"x8" aluminum that I'm going to weld to the MAF housing to move the MAF futher out.


----------



## Akibar325 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

^^ some aggressive stylin right there! _welcome to the 'tex_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

d15nonvtec said:


> I have not had any drivability issues to date with the setup. I called C2 (running 42lb software) and they told me it should be no issue. I will, however, be moving the battery to the hatch area and I have a piece of 4"x8" aluminum that I'm going to weld to the MAF housing to move the MAF futher out.


Could be that the version of the software I was using at that time was more intolerant too. It literally ran like dog shiiit until I relocated the MAF. Glad it worked out for you though. :thumbup:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

From NA ...




















To FI ...


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Def a clean setup

I like the pipework


----------



## 203banshee (Nov 8, 2008)

My VR.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

I haven't taken a beauty shot of my engine bay since I did the turbo :screwy: I'll have to get on that and post up AFTER I wrap the intake mani, finish plumbing the catch can, and build the custom filter housing. 

....or I could just show it all at H2Oi. :thumbup:


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> ....or I could just show it all at H2Oi. :thumbup:


 Pics here too, I won't be at H20:banghead:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

change the VRS number in your sig to *RED* and I'll consider it. 
But then, I'm not just a bully, I'm a pic WHOOAAAAR! :sly:


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

THE filter was off cause i was cleaning it


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

one more 
fairly standard tune and bay compared to all the other marvels here. 
268º + variable intake + estyles headers and TT cat and back...


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

Corrado9A said:


> one more
> fairly standard tune and bay compared to all the other marvels here.
> 268º + variable intake + estyles headers and TT cat and back...


 Dyno please... I gotta see the curve on that set up.


----------



## Shavedub (Feb 27, 2007)

*Notavr*

Vr's are for big girls;o


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

which is it? can't count or can't read?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

im gonna go with count. he was able to navigate this far.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## elmafioso052 (Aug 23, 2008)

rhiGLi said:


>


thats sexy!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn, I love a clean VR6 Engine Bay!

Is there a "Wire Tuck" manual/thread/bible or something on this forum? I wanna know how to make my engine bay that g'damn clean!


----------



## Mj Vr6 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im new here, be gentle with me guys...lol
All the way from the UK..
Pic of my engine bay..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Shavedub*



Shavedub said:


> Vr's are for big girls;o


Wow....


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

mj..

nice manifold. have you posted any pics of that mulberry dub anywhere? RHD is forbidden fruit over here!


----------



## Mj Vr6 (Jul 26, 2010)

vr6pilot said:


> mj..
> 
> nice manifold. have you posted any pics of that mulberry dub anywhere? RHD is forbidden fruit over here!



I could say the same in regards to you left hookers!!!! 
Dude, My mulberry is all over the UK forums dude..Not sure if you are registered on them...
Thanks for the comments dude..
Much appreciated!! 

Enjoy the pics below, did not mean to HIJACK this thread! Sorry folks.




























Mulberry Highline.
VF9 Charged Stage 1
268 Bhp
237 Torque
Carbon Fibre Bonnet
Decat
BBS Rs Split's 16".

**** SORRY FOR THE HIJACK ****


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

last few were very nice


----------



## NVW55V (Jul 24, 2010)

Heres mine...


----------



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

DUBZAK said:


>


these are just ridiculous.. but in an amazing way


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

The strut brace/coolant tank ist der teats. Big ups > :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

mikes engine bay is still the best 12v to date IMO. it was, and still years ahead of its time.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

chromed tranny = $$$$$$$$


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> moar...


Is the the car from Speed Ware VR6 turbo video on You Tube, if so Sick car Bro.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

my dirty messy bay


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> Is the the car from Speed Ware VR6 turbo video on You Tube, if so Sick car Bro.:beer::thumbup:


I stole his IC piping, but yes thats his car :thumbup: Very clean car


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Could be that the version of the software I was using at that time was more intolerant too. It literally ran like dog shiiit until I relocated the MAF. Glad it worked out for you though. :thumbup:


how or why does moving the MAF change anything.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

mk3pete said:


> how or why does moving the MAF change anything.


turbulence around the sensor caused my the turbo. The further you move it away the smoother that air flow and more consistent metering.


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

littlenr said:


> turbulence around the sensor caused my the turbo. The further you move it away the smoother that air flow and more consistent metering.


ahhh reason i ask cause i made my own MAF pipe 
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/thread-combines-all-my-car-threads-32201-14.html
scroll down for pics
after i installed it the idle was lower and it seems to run a bit richer
it is reversable though il see what happens when i change it around


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

littlenr said:


> turbulence around the sensor caused my the turbo. The further you move it away the smoother that air flow and more consistent metering.


What this guy said.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

mk3pete said:


> ahhh reason i ask cause i made my own MAF pipe
> http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/thread-combines-all-my-car-threads-32201-14.html
> scroll down for pics
> after i installed it the idle was lower and it seems to run a bit richer
> it is reversable though il see what happens when i change it around


The air flow is directional across the sensor. Make sure it is not 180 deg out of sink. Secondly is the pipe 3 inches ID (inner diameter)?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

:sly:Essentially, where airflow is the 'straightest' and most consistent is the best placement for the MAF probe. That means, get it a ways back from the filter, as far as you can from any pipe bends (least important) and not too close to the turbo if you have one. It doesn't necessarily have to come ahead of the PCV inlet (for flow) but it should -- to prevent fouling the probe.


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

littlenr said:


> The air flow is directional across the sensor. Make sure it is not 180 deg out of sink. Secondly is the pipe 3 inches ID (inner diameter)?


 yep 3'' stainless tube and yes the arrow is pointing the right direction:thumbup:


----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

vr6pilot said:


> :sly:Essentially, where airflow is the 'straightest' and most consistent is the best placement for the MAF probe. That means, get it a ways back from the filter, as far as you can from any pipe bends (least important) and not too close to the turbo if you have one. It doesn't necessarily have to come ahead of the PCV inlet (for flow) but it should -- to prevent fouling the probe.


cheers man il definatly be swapping it around then:thumbup:


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*I dont get this.*

So you are not running an intercooler? please explain. thanks.



2.Quick said:


>


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

my **** work in progress.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

mschulte said:


> So you are not running an intercooler? please explain. thanks.


You can do that with 8psi or less. No need for the IC.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

proof positive. took the car out yesterday afternoon, 99 degrees, aux radiator deleted, non-intercooled, 6psi....pulled like one of those huge German field rabbits! Always does.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i cant wait to install my stage 1 kit in my 86 golf  ish would be sweet


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Latest iteration. WITH the turbo, carbon fiber wrapped manifold, and the oil catch can. Next mod will be aluminum airbox. Thats gonna take a while...


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

its a start..... a dirty one.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> Latest iteration. WITH the turbo, carbon fiber wrapped manifold, and the oil catch can. Next mod will be aluminum airbox. Thats gonna take a while...


I have not seen one of these installs in a while (stock intake mani, Kinetic non-IC with the curved boost pipe between throttle body and turbo), good look. :thumbup:


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## mk3pete (Jan 16, 2010)

rhiGLi said:


>


any more pics with itb setups:thumbup:


----------



## golf2.0gti (Jul 15, 2007)

Heres mine 2.9L. plans for FI are coming:thumbup:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Well here's my dirty slut!...this was right after i did the coils i wasnt expecting the shock therapy wires to be that long !


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

vdubbinn said:


>


So clean. Probably my favorite by far for its simplicity and how great it looks.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

golf2.0gti said:


> Heres mine 2.9L. plans for FI are coming:thumbup:


 what intake mani is this? and how does it run w/o f/i?


----------



## golf2.0gti (Jul 15, 2007)

it was a one off peice made at a speed shop Q Motorsports. really nicely made too was impressed with the welds:thumbup:. and for how it runs. it goes ok but u deff can tell n/a theres hardly any torque curve but it does go


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

question, all you guys runnin the MDS coils, how do you like that setup? details? 

im upgrading from OBD1 dizzy to OBD2 coilpack on mine and plan on doin the MSDs


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

doin' it now. bracket finished, coils mounted; Just need to wire it all up. it'll be posted at the end of this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3057180-VR6-coilpack-atlernative


----------



## VW 2.0 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

My most recent-


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

steveo27 said:


> question, all you guys runnin the MDS coils, how do you like that setup? details?
> 
> im upgrading from OBD1 dizzy to OBD2 coilpack on mine and plan on doin the MSDs


 i'll let you know how i like it steve, i'm converting to msd coils when i swap heads/cams...


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

steveo27 said:


> question, all you guys runnin the MDS coils, how do you like that setup? details?
> 
> im upgrading from OBD1 dizzy to OBD2 coilpack on mine and plan on doin the MSDs


MSD coils is da ISH!!!!! lol , i was so happy it started right up one the first try (especially cuz i did the cams @ the same time). Plus it looks pretty sexy. i gotta cut my wires shorter though.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks pete :beer: really lookin forward to hearing input from you cause its gonna be a good, honest, 100% answer:thumbup:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

steveo27 said:


> thanks pete :beer: really lookin forward to hearing input from you cause its gonna be a good, honest, 100% answer:thumbup:


...and mine won't? wtf?


----------



## golf2.0gti (Jul 15, 2007)

with my plans on doing FI on my vr is a 50trim .48AR compressor .63 exhaust side too small? i was only lookn to make 280hp for now


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

93 Passat VR6 with Kinetic Stage 1

Need to sort out the breather bottle. It's fugly, needs to look a little more professional. And the checkerboard will be checking out soon.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

vr6pilot said:


> ...and mine won't? wtf?




ive known pete longer


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

33,000+ posts...you ought to know everybody. Intimately. :laugh:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

golf2.0gti said:


> with my plans on doing FI on my vr is a 50trim .48AR compressor .63 exhaust side too small? i was only lookn to make 280hp for now


.48A/R Compressor? That doesn't seem right. And if you are running low boost, you want a Higher A/R Compressor housing. The do better with Low Boost situations where as a Low A/R Compressor Housing does better with High Boost. Usually there aren't any options for the Compressor Housing though. Almost always just a .70A/R T04E. What brand turbo is it?

Either way, a 50trim w/ .63 T3 Turbine housing should be fine. That's basically what I run on my Cobalt, and I'm pushing 380whp. I've got a friend running a GT3071R w/ .48A/R Turbine Housing on his 7M Supra. It hits full boost at like 2k. Really moves out in the low and mid range.


----------



## golf2.0gti (Jul 15, 2007)

its an XSPOWER turbo low miles...and my bad it has .50A/R on the compressor housing. was going to use it on my 20th build but fig it would work on a vr6 as well...my plan was to run c2 stg1 chip and that turbo just didnt kno if it would work


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah. It'll work fine. I don't know what turbo the C2 Chip is set-up for... but it probably doesn't respond the same as the turbo you are looking at.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## DUB-YAH (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Golfwa78 (Jul 4, 2008)

*a little dirty...*


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

vortexpert. said:


> this is mrs.vortexpert's whip




Sweet!!!! Are those pix from Import alliance in ATL GA?


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

nothing super special. 









i had a home made sri made with the stock airbox and some flexible tubing on it for a while but took it off b/c i reinstalled my ac and there was no room for it and also in fear the inlet was too prone to water ingestion.





























it may not be pretty but it worked very well.

i completely blocked off the back of the airbox so all air was coming in from the very front of the bumper


----------



## R32peterb (Aug 22, 2006)

Bump, let see some more Engine bay pictures opcorn:

I will be posting before and after pictures very soon, should be done by Friday


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

Well... it's *still *not running but the bay is together at least...minus the FCM bracket...


----------



## 2.0Jetta99 (Nov 5, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> more today...


quick ?

why do people not put their wires into the little plastic holder peices? just wondering...see above
and heres mine...stock for now wanna clean it up a bit


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

The aftermarket wires are most likely too wide with his msd setup, but yes I agree it could be cleaned up a bit.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

LowLife said:


> The aftermarket wires are most likely too wide with his msd setup, but yes I agree it could be cleaned up a bit.


I go ahead and open up the "clips" in the plastic guides to accommodate the larger aftermarket wires. Dremel/razor works.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's mine. 87 Coupe. still under construction. Runs still need to finish a fair bit


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

my solution to the plug wire question. simple, and doesnt look too bad. 










lots of cleaning up to do when i get home from my deployment.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

what are you using for an intercooler? regular front mount with a same side exit?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

swagger rob said:


> what are you using for an intercooler? regular front mount with a same side exit?


yessir! gonna be changing that up when i get back. at first i did it that way because i didnt want to dick with relocating the washer fluid and/or coolant bottle, but the more i look at it (and ive got lots of free time to sit over here and plan out the future of my engine bay) im gonna say screw it and relocate like crazy when i get home.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

well it looks good:thumbup::beer:

where you at on deployment?


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks! i think at this point is at kind of a "it aint pretty, but it works" stage. definitely more improvements to come. im currently in afghan.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

good luck over there, I might be making a trip over there in the next few months or so :facepalm:


----------



## R32peterb (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok here is the before and after engine bay of my 01 Cabby

before


after









and the car it is in


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

/\/\ hot, not sure bout the sleepy though.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

95 vr 148,xxx miles









97 passat wagon... in progress


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's mine


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Retrofit to the Mk3 valve cover?


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> Retrofit to the Mk3 valve cover?


Technically I have a mk3 motor, 2.9 version ..but I love polished valve covers :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*B2*

Glad to see ya around buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Glad to see ya around buddy. :thumbup:


Thanks! How are your vrt's doing?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm Brandon.... here is where my 12V will eventually end up 










If you guys would like to follow my build, check here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5048536-Wuste2011-Project-Car...-The-Long-Haul or if you're on Facebook: www.Facebook.com/Wuste2011ProjectCar


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

This is a work in progress but this is where its gonna sit in my car!  lots of cleaning to do still.
you can click my sig and see my thread.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

LashCM said:


> Sweet!!!! Are those pix from Import alliance in ATL GA?


no me and mrs vortexpert were at wustefest in vegas. 
hopefully this year _my_ car will be done..


----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

almost finish ...














































opcorn:


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

nice


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

pavgti said:


> almost finish ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! how are you running your wires and spark plugs?


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

boostd12v said:


> wow!!! how are you running your wires and spark plugs?


X 2


----------



## pavgti (Oct 30, 2006)

boostd12v said:


> wow!!! how are you running your wires and spark plugs?


from the coil ....under the intake manifold ....along the head under the fuel line 

wire are black so its hard to see them on the picture (only shown in the first picture ) other picture have no wire at this moment of the built.....


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

My white mk3 vr supercharged build.... motor and trans going in today.... 13 degrees


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

euroguy666 said:


> My white mk3 vr supercharged build.... motor and trans going in today.... 13 degrees


 not too bad...i swapped my engine in dec during the snow(s)...
just bundle up and have a propane heater :thumbup:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

bishin' color. Pics of the rest of it?


----------



## german2sn (Oct 10, 2009)

pretty much all stock but still love it.....


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

pavgti said:


> from the coil ....under the intake manifold ....along the head under the fuel line
> 
> wire are black so its hard to see them on the picture (only shown in the first picture ) other picture have no wire at this moment of the built.....


gotcha, so hard to see, but I love it


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

anybody else notice the strut bar?


----------



## der_Architekt (Jul 5, 2005)

whitemk4golf said:


> anybody else notice the strut bar?


yes that picture has been thrown around quite a bit. Still good to see it though.

That is true carchitecture, if you will.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

dam first time I saw that awesome!


----------



## DuquetteRoxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine, while relevant, is very boring.


----------



## bamartin03 (Jan 25, 2011)

.... might take a while to make it here


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

2.0Jetta99 said:


> quick ?
> 
> why do people not put their wires into the little plastic holder peices?


 What plastic holder pieces?


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Here you go. Step 4000 of 4000000


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

^lookin good.:thumbup: I hear ya on the step 400 though... I'm in the middle of my shaved bay project :facepalm:  :screwy:  :banghead:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is how she sat right after the swap was done!


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

euroguy666 said:


> Here you go. Step 4000 of 4000000


Dude, I hate you. Don't ever park next to me with your hood up.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha lots of hard work and money... wait til u see my shaved mani on there


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

nothing special, but its an engine in an engine bay


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Big points fer cleanliness. Keep 'er goin. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Does this count? :laugh:

www.Facebook.com/Wuste2011ProjectCar


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> Does this count? :laugh:
> 
> www.Facebook.com/Wuste2011ProjectCar


gosh get this done already, wuste is coming up fast. Don't disappoint me


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

i would like to see more pics of 12v VR's with a euro 2.9 round collar intake.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

How's this?










Follow the build! : www.Facebook.com/Wuste2011ProjectCar


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Great work Mr SoCalDubber. I checked out your facebook documentation. I hope to clean my bay in winter 2011. I have a few questions for everyone. 

I have hear of people closing the loop on their power steering reservoir in the MK4. Is there a way to use a different shaped reservoir on the MK4 for the Power steering? How about a custom or Billet reservoir? Anyone out there have a better idea than the OEM?


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

I'm not super smart on this but it looks like nothing more than a small tank with 2 hose connections.  Is there more to it than it appears? If not, I would think billet would be completely doable.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

nice bays people


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

cuz it keeps changing....even this isn't the most current version.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

clean


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)

quadcammer32 said:


> 35R, schimmel, tail 4" inch exhaust. it does the job


This thing looks like its designed to do nothing but go fast. I love it.:thumbup:


----------



## elief1 (Apr 5, 2009)

SoCalDubber said:


> Does this count? :laugh:
> 
> www.Facebook.com/Wuste2011ProjectCar


LMAO 

Elie.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Mad Chef (Oct 30, 2004)

mymymymy^


----------



## bootsmagee (Jul 27, 2004)

VRsixGLI said:


> :laugh:


More plz :thumbup:


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

Slam-Hog said:


> This thing looks like its designed to do nothing but go fast. I love it.:thumbup:


yup, the car was a very angry little car. 

here is a video of me pulling a 400 HP honda on wastegate (14lbs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mm_oRuSDL4


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

bootsmagee said:


> More plz :thumbup:


Build Thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5044046-.-VRsixGLI-12v-R32-Turbo-Build-Thread


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Originally clean


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

here's the daily ::beer:


----------



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

TaintedRide said:


> A shot from Wuste, nothing special


cool shot!


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres how mine sat at the end of last season:










The motors been pulled, and I'm doing work to the bay again ... Sorry for the cell pics:

















And how my motor sits at the moment:


----------



## Robin_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's mine  another one from he UK!

Thinking of painting it all baby blue?


----------



## Robin_ (Feb 28, 2011)

One more


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

anybody ever seen onr of these motor w the head painted to match the block.getting ready to repaint all my bay and motor and was curious.


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

dubweizer said:


> anybody ever seen onr of these motor w the head painted to match the block.getting ready to repaint all my bay and motor and was curious.


 gloss black


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

Any heat issues or anything.mine is gonna be tan.I just thought that it would look better w the head painted.


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> cuz it keeps changing....even this isn't the most current version.


 inspiration. :thumbup:


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Spring time bump


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

Mine is getting there


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome color choice! I like it.


----------



## StylinVR6 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

:banghead: faacebook mobile uploads + blackbeery crappy pics:banghead::banghead:

but this gettin for its new home

















the lines are actually straight.


----------



## EdDzZzZz (Mar 7, 2010)

3WheelnGTi said:


>



Clean ! sexy :thumbup:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Guess ill add mine. Not done tho....still wrapping it up. 100%build project, and i mean everything


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

wow, that yellow looks awful :thumbup:


that ford engine cover is a cool touch:beer:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

The whole motor is from a 99 Ford Galaxy from Japan. Had less than 30k on it. The valves were still pink, and the blue markings on the brass guids was still there.:beer:


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

got better pics now



















wishful thinking


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Nitestalkerz said:


> The whole motor is from a 99 Ford Galaxy from Japan. Had less than 30k on it. The valves were still pink, and the blue markings on the brass guids was still there.:beer:


woah. were/are there any other oddball non VW VR6 pieces on it?


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

The emmisions on the car seems to be OBD2, but had OBD1 parts on it, like the intake manifold had the port, egr, and all that stuff. No SAI either must have low emmisions standards there.





steveo27 said:


> woah. were/are there any other oddball non VW VR6 pieces on it?


 Heres the pics of the motor from the donar ford.
















there were a few like the ford tranny, the motor mounts pic of theme







and a few other things. From gathering info the motor is a 99 and was 200bhp. So some stuff was upgraded for the ford. I tried getting the numbers off the cams, but couldnt trace them, oh well:beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

hmmm... no wonder ford coilpacks work so well!

raymondlee...I may travel to _you_ so I can cheque out yer build.


----------



## boosted_vr07 (Jul 29, 2007)

*.......*

my vr6t, came a long way but still needs alote of cleaning. next is to plumb the intercooler piping, anyone have any ideas, ill be using viberant 2.5 aluminum piping (90s, 45, striahgts ext) with couplings and tbolts.


http://img708.imageshack.us/i/img2011040900108.jpg/
http://img685.imageshack.us/i/img2011040900110.jpg/
http://img43.imageshack.us/i/img2011040900118.jpg/
http://img823.imageshack.us/i/img2011040900117.jpg/


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Nice bay!!

Not sure if the _"good idea fairy" _is welcome here but, to make it look more balanced, you might could run some piping toward the driver's side and relocate the air filter there. Still, beautiful bay. Nice work!


----------



## VIP VR6 Rabbit (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## SIKslamd7D (Jun 10, 2009)

VIP VR6 Rabbit said:


>


Dude, gorgeous car. I just went through both your car threads and toured your brother's shop via his website and man, what a sweet deal you guys have.


----------



## VIP VR6 Rabbit (Feb 15, 2007)

SIKslamd7D said:


> Dude, gorgeous car. I just went through both your car threads and toured your brother's shop via his website and man, what a sweet deal you guys have.


Thanks man, Here's some more VR6 pics.


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## 93VR6e_deen (Feb 15, 2009)

3 Liter C, BVH, Schimmel SRI, and Evans Header. Can't wait to get her back! Any day now


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

That header looks pimp back there.


----------



## 93VR6e_deen (Feb 15, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> That header looks pimp back there.


Thanks man. Engine bay still needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## euroguy666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine is so close ...


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

just did some work yesterday and remembered this thread:laugh:

now to get some ic:


----------



## wilsfox (Jun 30, 2005)

mine.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

in progress... again, changing a TON of **** on it

new - 

- shaved manifold cover
- shaved T body
- polished manifold
- relocated brake booster vacuuum line


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

wilsfox...how did you do the trans?? paint or powder?


----------



## Riegn (May 30, 2010)

What Intake is this?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

My Ugly Engine Bay...


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

i need to start on my second car soon!


----------



## BlueS14 (Apr 6, 2011)

My 92 Corrado SLC---crappy cell pic


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

bays looking good


----------



## GTIDUBThee (Aug 12, 2006)

new afe air intake and a new coil pack( coil pack went this morning and was arching like crazy)


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

Somewhat recent pic, a few changes since.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Kenner8v88 (Jun 15, 2005)

my engine is creme also.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Slam-Hog (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## moode4u (Nov 8, 2011)

*this is my engine *


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

20Cabrio01 said:


> just did some work yesterday and remembered this thread:laugh:
> 
> now to get some ic:


why dont' you bump with this? ^


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

almost there


----------



## .:13 (Sep 7, 2009)

vr6pilot said:


> why dont' you bump with this? ^


wow...you went back to find my last post?:screwy:
kinda stalker-ish, don't ya think?:laugh::laugh:

i don't have much to show right now. she's bit ugly during these winter months. besides, i just remembered this thread today and bumped it for others


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

20Cabrio01 said:


> wow...you went back to find my last post?:screwy:
> kinda stalker-ish, don't ya think?:laugh::laugh:
> 
> i don't have much to show right now. she's bit ugly during these winter months. besides, i just remembered this thread today and bumped it for others


you're last post is at the top of this page. :sly: Guess I'm a lazy stalker.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

A sorta picture of my ugly bay not long after finishing the swap into my 4dr Mk3 Golf...

A question for everyone. I plan on pulling the engine and trans next weekend to do chains, head gasket stuff, clutch, etc. Just wondering what the best way to clean the bay is. I'm guessing a pressure washer and what kind of cleaner?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

My new setup:









my old setup:









:beer:opcorn:


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Been a while....


Untitled by wolf18t, on Flickr


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


>


*TDI *..... lol :beer:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

EAD0001 said:


> Been a while....
> 
> 
> Untitled by wolf18t, on Flickr


 What intake manifold is that?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Scotty_2.0 said:


> *TDI *..... lol :beer:


Shhhhh  :laugh:


----------



## brads98jw (Jan 31, 2012)

VRsixGLI said:


> almost there


What type of Intake is that


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

brads98jw said:


> What type of Intake is that


looks like schimmel performance.


----------



## brads98jw (Jan 31, 2012)

*New Project*


----------



## brads98jw (Jan 31, 2012)

*Lets Try that again, My new Project*


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

My pigs bay. :wave:


11 by jackdiesel023, on Flickr


IMG_0455 by jackdiesel023, on Flickr


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

My Crap Bucket


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

masterqaz said:


> My Crap Bucket


Get some tires homie.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Get some tires homie.


hahah yeah my neighbour said the same thing when i was building it, those ones were tossed out before the winter.


----------



## Frankieboy97 (Dec 17, 2006)

First time whoring...


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

Hahahahah....couldn't help myself!!


----------



## mojavebeige (Apr 28, 2007)

nothing to see, move along...


----------



## VIP VR6 Rabbit (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll play... again.


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

^ jelly










Sent from my thunderbolt using tapatalk


----------



## WiSatman (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is what I'm currently workin on.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Mo red.


----------



## Riegn (May 30, 2010)

May be a super stupid question but... How come I've never seen anyone do a Schrick intake manifold on a MK4 14V Vr6?


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

because Mk4 already have a VGI?

here is mine.


----------



## Riegn (May 30, 2010)

Here's another stupid question... What's VGI? So the MK4's wouldn't benefit from the schrick intake manifold? Thanks Man!


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

Variable Geometry Intake
MK4 dont have a Schrick, have a VW intake that does the same thing.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Riegn said:


> do a Schrick intake manifold on a *MK4 14V Vr6*?


???


----------



## Justacar (Feb 8, 2012)

Few pics of my bay


















Before the homeade heatsheild for the filter, and catchcan


----------



## Kahvel (May 6, 2011)

Little messy,before first start


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Justacar said:


>


This is awesome. Love that front panel.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Haven't whored mine in quite some time.


----------



## Tsiqara (Mar 26, 2012)

Rebuilding Chain stuff...... Here's current ugly/dirty look


----------



## phukenvr6 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not mine. Worked on this yesterday and loved it!


----------

